# الليزر ..... تطبيقاته .... واضراره ... منقووووووووووول للفائدة



## العراق نيو (26 أغسطس 2010)

*الليــــزر ............... وتطبيقاته*




*

*​ 


*…مقدمة*

معظم الناس سمع عن كلمة ليزر ولكن كم منهم يعرف حقيقة هذه الكلمة ولذلك سأسرد شرح مبسط لهذه الكلمة.
ما هو الليزر؟ وكيف يعمل؟
الليزر أخترع عام 1960 عن طريق عالم أمريكي من كاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يدعى ميمان . 
حيث تمكن من الحصول على ليزر يعمل في منطقة الطيف المرئي , وقد استخدم بلورة من الياقوت كوسط ومنذ ذلك الوقت وجدت مواد عديدة قادرة على الإشعاع الليزري , الآن ظلت الياقوتة أحد المصادر القوية للطاقة الليزرية .
دخلت أشعة الليزر في العديد من المنتجات التكنولوجية فتجدها عنصر اساسي في أجهزة تشغيل الأقراص المدمجة أو في ألات طبيب الأسنان أو في معدات قطع ولحام الحديد أو في أدوات القياس وغيرها من المجالات.

كل تلك الأجهزة تستخدم الليزر ولكن ما هو الليزر وما الذي يجعل الليزر مميز عن غيره من المصادر الضوئي




*الليزر :*


هو جهاز يمكنه إنتاج إشعاع ضوئي ذا قدرة خارقة , حيث يمكنه اختراق لحام المعادن في ثواني .
الضوء من الليزر يختلف كثيرا عن الضوء العادي الناتج من الكشاف الكهربي وذلك في ثلاث طرق :
…… …- الأولىفي قدرته حيث يمكن استخدام الليزر في قطع المواد شديدة الصلابة وحفر الثقوب في المواد التي تصعب حفرها بالطرق الآلية الأخرى 
- ثانيا , زاوية انتشار الليزر أقل كثيرا جدا من زاوية انتشار الضوء العادي . لذلك له قدرة على قياسات المسافة الدقيقة جدا وتستخدم معينات المدى الليزري للأغراض العسكرية والمسحية الأرضية وأيضا يستخدم بصورة واسعة جدا في تثبيت الطول ومقاييس الزمن المعياري وقياس المسافة بين الأرض والقمر .
- ثالثا , ضوء الليزر يحتوي على لون واحد بينما الضوء العادي عبارة عن خليط من عدة ألوان 


​ضوء الليزر أحادي اللون 


​الضوء العادي متعدد الألوان


جاءت تسمية كلمة ليزر LASER من الأحرف الأولي لفكرة عمل الليزر والمتمثلة في الجملة التالية :


*Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation *​ 

وتعني تكبير الضوء بواسطة الانبعاث الاستحثاثي للإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي . وقد تنبأ بوجود الليزر العالم البرت اينشتاين في 1917 حيث وضع الأساس النظري لعملية الانبعاث الاستحثاثي ، وتم تصميم أول جهاز ليزر في 1960 بواسطة العالم ميمان باستخدام بلورة الياقوت ويعرف بليزر الياقوت .



*مكونات جهاز الليزر:*


*1-مصدر ضوئي:*


هو الذي يضخ الطاقة للمادة النشطة في جهاز الليزر. مصدر الطاقة الذي يبعثها مرتبطة بنوع الليزر. هذه المصادر قد تكون كهربائية كما هو الحال في جهاز ارجون ليزر وجهاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون أو ضوء فلاش في جهاز الصباغي.
*2- محتويات فراغ جهاز الليزر:*


يحتوي جهاز الليزر على أنبوب وعدد من المرايا موجودة عند طرفي الأنبوب حيث تقوم بعكس أشعة الليزر بشدة ومن ثم تزداد شدة الأشعة المنبعثة من المصدر. الفوتونات التي تمر خلال الأنبوب تنعكس إلى الخلف خلال وسط الليزر. وفي كل مره ينعكس فيها الضوء إلى الأمام والخلف بواسطة مرايا خاصة على طرفي الأنبوبة يزداد فيها عدد الذرات لتضخ المزيد من الفوتونات وبالتالي فإن شدة ضوء الليزر يزداد. في نهاية المرايا يوجد فتحة صغيرة تسمح لنسبة ضئيلة من ضوء الليزر للمرور إلى الخارج خلال ذراع خاص يوجد في نهايته الأداة اليدوية التي يخرج منها ضوء الليزر ليسقط على المنطقة المراد معالجتها.
*3- مرشد ضوء الليزر:*


ضوء الليزر غير مرئي ولذلك يستعمل ضوء خفيف "هيليوم نيون" وهو ذو تأثير ضعيف والهدف منه الإرشاد إلى وضع ضوء الليزر عند المعالجة إذ أن مكان سقوط ضوء هيليوم نيون هو المكان الذي يسقط عليه ضوء الليزر عند المعالجة.


*كيف يعمل الليزر؟ 
*


الليزر يتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية هي:
*1- المادة أو الوسط الذي ينتج شعاع الليزر .*
*2- مصدر طاقة لتهيج ذرات الوسط .*
*3- جهاز يسمى الرنان وظيفته تكبير الشعاع لدرجة عالية جدا* .

يقوم هذا الجهاز بتضخيم الضوء. حيث يتكون الضوء الاعتيادي من مجموعة من الألوان ذات أطياف مرئية وشبه مرئية , فيقوم جهاز الليزر بتحويل هذه الأطياف إلى تردد واحد قوي جدا وله نقاوة تختلف عن خليط ترددات الضوء المألوف . ويتم إنجاز هذه الميكانيكية بواسطة بلورات شبه شفافة تحتوي على ذرات مشعة مثل الكروم . وعندما تتعرض هذه البلورات الى مصدر ضوئي قوي , فان الإلكترونات التي تدور حول النواة تكتسب طاقة إضافية فتقفز الى مدارات أعلى , فتصبح في حالة غير مستقرة تدفعها الى الرجوع الى وضعها المستقر في المدار السابق الذي كانت فيه . وعندما ترجع الى وضعها المستقر , تطلق الطاقة التي اكتسبتها على شكل ضوء .

*صفات أشعة الليزر:*

ضوء الليزر له ثلاث مميزات رئيسية التي تميزه عن المصادر الضوئية الأخرى.

*1 ـ ( Collimated):*


يعني أن الضوء يسير موازياً باتجاه واحد مع انحراف ضئيل جداً حتى لمسافة طويلة ولذلك هناك ضياع قليل للقدرة على طول الحزمة. حزمة الليزر هي أكثر بريقاً بألف مرة من ضوء النهار وأكثر لمعاناً من أشعة الشمس.

*2 ـ وحيدة اللون (Monochromatic):*


يتألف من لون واحد أو طول موجة واحد ولهذا فإن حزمة الليزر نقية جداً. على العكس من الضوء الأبيض من ضوء المصابيح فإنه يشمل انبعاث عفوي للفوتونات بأطوال موجات وألوان مختلفة تسير في اتجاهات مختلفة وبذلك يكون ضوئها منتشراً.
*3 ـ (Cohorent):*


يعني كل أمواج الضوء تتحرك متوازية معاً في كل من الفراغ والزمان. المجال الضوء العادي من المصباح يتألف من مزيج من أطوال موجات تشع في اتجاهات مختلفة وخارج المجال .



​ 

*أنواع الليزر:
*


هناك أنواع مختلفة من الليزرات , بعضها كبير جدا وذي قدرة خارقة والبعض الأخر صغير وقدرته منخفضة . حيث أن أهم جزء في جهاز الليزر هو الوسط الذي ينتج شعاع الليزر لذلك اسم جهاز الليزر يعود إلى الوسط المستخدم ،هذا الوسط عادة يكون صلب أو غاز . 
يأتي الليزر بأنواع مختلفة حسب الاستخدامات وتنوع الليزر يأتي من تنوع المادة المستخدمة لإنتاجه فهناك من المواد الصلبة والسائلة والغازية، ويعتبر نوع المادة الأساس الأكثر استخداماً للتميز بين الأنواع المختلفة. ويسمى الليزر من خلال نوع المادة المستخدمة فمثلاً ليزر الهيليوم نيون He-Ne يعني إن المادة المستخدمة هي خليط من الهيليوم والنيون وليزر الياقوت يعني أن المادة المنتجة لليزر هي الياقوت وهكذا لباقي الأنواع الأخرى.

*بعض الأمثلة لأنواع مختلفة لليزر:*

*1-ليزر الحالة الصلبة solid-state laser : *





ليزر الياقوت
هو الليزر الذي ينتج بواسطة مادة أو خليط من مواد صلبة مثل الياقوت ruby أو خليط الالومنيوم واليتريم والنيودينيم neodymium: yttrium-aluminum ويسمى بليزر الـ TAG اختصاراً ويكون طوله الموجي في منطقة الأشعة تحت الحمراء.
*2-ليزر الغاز Gas laser :*

وهو يعتمد على مادة غازية مثل الهيليوم والنيون وغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون وتكون أطوالها الموجية في مدى الأشعة تحت الحمراء وتستخدم في قطع المواد الصلبة لطاقتها العالية.
*3-ليزر الإكسيمر Excimer laser :*

وتطلق على أنواع الليزر التي تستخدم الغازات الخاملة مثل غاز الكلور أو الفلور أو الكربتون أو الأرجون وتنتج هذه الغازات أشعة ليزر ذات أطوال موجية في مدى الأشعة فوق البنفسجية.
*4-ليزر الأصباغ Dye laser : *

وهي عبارة عن مواد عضوية معقدة مثل الرودامين rhodamine 6G مذابة في محلول كحولي وتنتج ليزر يمكن التحكم في الطول الموجي الصادر عنه.
*5-ليزر أشباه الموصلات Semiconductor laser : *

ويطلق عليه أحيانا بليزر الديود ويعتمد على المواد شبه الموصلة ويمتاز بحجم ليزر صغير ويستهلك طاقة قليلة ولذلك يستخدم في الأجهزة الدقيقة مثل أجهزة السي دي وطابعات الليزر.



*تصنيفات الليزر:*

يصنف الليزر بأربعة تصنيفات تعتمد على خطورتها على الخلايا الحية. فعند التعامل مع الليزر يجب الإنتباه إلى الإشارة التي توضح تصنيفه.

يصنف الليزر بأربعة تصنيفات تعتمد على خطورتها على الخلايا الحية. فعند التعامل مع الليزر يجب الإنتباه إلى الإشارة التي توضح تصنيفه.
التصنيف العادي: هذا يعني أن شعاع الليزر ذو طاقة منخفضة ولا يشكل درجة من الخطورة.
التصنيف الأول: هذا التصنيف يشير إلى أن الليزر يضر العين إذا نظرنا في اتجاه الشعاع ويستخدم في السوبر ماركت كماسح ضوئي وتبلغ طاقة الليزر الذي يندرج تحت هذا التصنيف 4mW.
التصنيف الثاني: هذا يشير إلى ليزر ضوئه مرئي وطاقته لا تتعدى 1mW.
التصنيف الثالث: طاقة الليزر متوسطة وتبلغ 1-5mW وخطورته على العين إذا دخل الشعاع المباشر في العين. ومعظم الأقلام المؤشرة تقع في هذا التصنيف.
التصنيف الرابع: طاقة هذا الليزر أكثر من المتوسط.
التصنيف الخامس: وهي انواع الليزر ذات الطاقة العالية وتصل إلى 500mW للشعاع المتصل بينما لليزر النبضات فتقدر طاقته بـ 10 J/cm2 ويشكل هطورة على العين وعلى الجلد واستخدام هذا الليزر يتطلب العديد من التجهيزات وإجراءات الوقاية.



*نبذة عن استخدامات الليزر: *


لقد وجدت تكنولوجيا الليزر تطبيقات عديدة , وهي بلا شك ستتطور أكثر في المستقبل بعد أن أصبح غير مقصور على المجالات الطبية لوحدها وإنما تمكن عن جدارة واقتدار من غزو كافة المجالات والأنشطة المتعلقة بأغراض التنمية وأثبت فيها نجاحه وتفوقه . فما إن شاع استخدام الليزر بين أوساط الأطباء لعلاج العديد من الأمراض حتى تعددت استخداماته الصناعية والزراعية وأصبح المفتاح السحري لحل العديد من المشاكل




*استخدامات الليزر:-*



*1-التطبيقات الصناعية :*

ادخل الليزر في التطبيقات الصناعية منذ أول اكتشافه في 1960. وبالأخص في القياسات measurements وفي الترتيب alignment للأجهزة البصرية وأنابيب الضخ وخطوط الكهرباء وأجهزة القياس واستخدم في مجال التصنيع كالقطع واللحام والصهر والتبخير وفي تصنيع الدوائر الإلكترونية المتكاملة وفي الحفر على الزجاج وغيره.
*2-التطبيقات العسكرية :*

منذ اكتشاف الليزر والكثير من الأبحاث المتعلقة في تطويره كانت لاستخدام في المجالات العسكرية وغالبا ما تكون هذه الأبحاث غاية في السرية ولا تكشف إلا بعد سنوات. ومن هذه التطبيقات نذكر استخدام الليزر في التصويب واستخدامه في التفجير عن بعد أو توجيه القذائف وفي تعقب الهدف مهما كانت سرعته وقدرته على تغيير وجهته وفي أسلحة ما يسمى بحرب النجوم كما تدخل في إبطال مفعول أجهزة الخصم الالكترونية وإصابته بالعمى. 

*3-التطبيقات العادية :*

يستخدم اللالخاصة: في تطبيقات الحياة اليومية في عدة أجهزة مثلا : الأقراص المضغوطة CD , الطابعات الليزرية , الباركود , عروض الليزر المستخدمة في الاحتفالات , والكثير من المجالات .
*4-التطبيقات الخاصة :*

كتطبيقات الأبحاث العلمية وأبحاث الفضاء وغيرها .


*الليزر في الطب:-
*


إبتداءا من عام 1967 تم استخدام الليزر في تحديد الهدف وعلاج الشبكية والمياه الزرقاء في العين ومضاعفات السكر التي تؤثر على العين وكذلك الانسداد في الوريد المركزي للشبكية والأورام في العين , وتجرى الآن تجارب ومحاولات لعلاج المياه البيضاء في العين بالليزر وأصبح بذلك لا غنى عنه في علاج بعض الحالات وليس له بديل بعد أن امتد لعلاج طول وقصر النظر بدلا من استعمال النظارات الطبية .
أصبح استعمال أشعة الليزر لاغني ولا حصر لها في مجال طب العيون الآن في رسم قاع العين وقياس أخطار انكسار العين في عمل النظارات والعدسات اللاصقة. 
أيضا تقدم استخدامه في أمراض الجلدية وجراحة الأحبال الصوتية ورسم صور لمخ الإنسان في جراحة المخ والأعصاب قبل علاجه باستخدام أشعة النيترونات بالإضافة إلى استخدامه في علاج وجراحة المسالك البولية علاج شرايين القلب وأمراض النساء وبعض الأمراض والمشاكل الأخرى.
وتم اختراع جهاز يستخدم أشعة الليزر لتنظيف شرايين القلب , فقد ربطت أشعة ليزر قوية لكنها عالية الدقة بنظام جديد من الألياف الزجاجية وتقوم الأشعة بمحاصرة الشوائب داخل فقاعة من الغاز يحملها تيار الدم بعيدا القلب , دون أي أذى.
يعود نجاح هذا النظام إلى حقيقة أنه لا ولد كمية مفرطة من الحرارة , حيث أن درجات الحرارة العالية تصيب الأنسجة بالتلف وتثقب جدران الأوعية , وتترك سطحها مشروخا ومحفورا يمكن للشوائب أن تتراكم فيه من جديد.
وتتم العملية بإدخال أنبوب مطاطي عبر أحد الشرايين إلى القلب , وبذلك تجنب القيام بعملية فتح لجراحة القلب ولهذه الطريقة مدلولات بعيدة الأثر.

*كيفية استخدام الليزر في الطب:
*


هو نوع من الأشعة الضوئية ذو خصائص معينة ينتج من تسليط قوة مثل قوة كهربائية على عينات من الغازات والسوائل أو المواد الصلبة مما ينشط الإلكترونات في ذرات هذه المواد بطريقة هائلة وتستمر لمدة معينة بعده تستقر هذه الذرات وتنطلق الطاقة التي كانت بها في صورة شعاع ضوئي يتردد بين مرآتين حتى يتم تضخيم الشعاع وينطلق بعد ذلك من ثقب دقيق بمواصفاته التي تتسم بالثبات والتجانس والتماسك في موجة واحدة وتركزه في مكان محدد ودقيق مما يسمح بالتحكم فيه دون التأثير على ما حوله , ويؤثر على أنسجة الجسم تأثيرا كيميائيا أو حراريا أو ميكانيكيا مما يسح باستعماله في إزالة الأورام فيستعمل في حالات استئصال بعض مراحل سرطان المعدة والأورام المبكرة في القولون ويستعمل أيضا كخط علاجي لإزالة الانسداد نتيجة للأورام المتقدمة في المريء والقولون وذلك عن طريق استعمال مناظير الجهاز الخطي , كما يستعمل في استئصال قرح الجلد والبروستاتا وبعض أورام الأوعية الدموية لأنه لا يصلح في ذلك الجراحة التقليدية , بالإضافة إلى توسيع الشرايين في حال انسدادا.


*وهذه بعض الليزرات الطبية:*

*1-**ليزر الأوعية الدموية *Vascular Laser
*2-**ليزر التصبغات *Pigmented Laser
*3-**ليزر التقشير *Resurfacing
*4-**ليزر الأكزايمر*
*5-**ليزر التقشير من دون إزالة الطبقة الخارجية من الجلد *Nonablative 
Resurfacing
*6-**ليزر إزالة الشعر*



*اضرار الليزر:-*




تصنف أنواع الليزرات طبقا لقوانين السلامة في المقاييس الدولية بناء على درجة ضررها على جسم الإنسان ولابد من التذكير بأن أكثر الأضرار الناتجة عن استخدام الليزر ليست بسبب أشعته وإنما بسبب سوء استعمال مصادر الطاقة اللازمة لبعض أجهزة الليزر خاصة الكبيرة من ذلك أجهزة توليد الطاقة عالية الجهد أو المواد الكيميائية المؤذية للإنسان أما الضرر الناتج عن أشعتها فيكون غالبا على عين مستخدمه وهذا لا يعني عدم خطورتها على الأعضاء الأخرى. 

تعتمد الأضرار التي قد يتسبب بها الليزر للعين البشرية على التالي: 
1-مدة التعرض للأشعة 
2-شدة الأشعة 
3-لون الليزر(أو ما يعرف بالطول الموجي) 
وبناء على الحد الأقصى للإشعاع المسموح به فان الليزرات تصنف إلى: 
1-الفئة الأولى: وهي آمنة بحيث لا تتجاوز طاقتها الحد الأقصى من مستوى الإشعاع المسموح به على العين. 
2-الفئة الثانية: وهي تعطي أشعة مرئية ((أي حد ألوان الطيف)) بقدرة ((POWER )) منخفضة لا تصل إلى مللي وات واحد وهي آمنة ومصدر الأمان هنا حساسية العين بالإغماض اللاإرادي عند تعرضها لهذه الأشعة مباشرة أي بعد ربع ثانية.
3-الفئة الثالثة: وهي تعطي أشعة مرئية ولكن بقدرة تصل إلى خمسة مللي وات وتنتمي إلى هذه الفئة الليزرات التي يعبث بها الصبية. 
4-الفئة الرابعة: وهي التي تبعث أشعة بألوان مرئية وغير مرئية (( سواء تحت حمراء أو فوق بنفسجية)) وبقدرة تصل إلى 500 مللي وات ويحبذ تجنب انعكاس الأشعة على العين فضلا عن التحديق بها وهذا النوع مؤذي للجلد أيضا.
5-الفئة الخامسة : وهي ليزرات القدرة العالية وتبعث أشعة مرئية وغير مرئية وهنا يجب الحذر من انعكاس الأشعة ولو من أجسام خشنة أو معتمة وهذا النوع قد يؤدي إلى حدوث حريق في الممتلكات. 

كما سبق فان الليزرات التي يعبث بها الصبية تنتمي إلى الفئة الثانية والثالثة في الغالب مما يعني الخطورة شبه المؤكدة على العين وتزداد خطورتها كلما قل عرض الشعاع ((ضاق)) بحيث يقل عن أو يساوي قطر بؤبؤ العين لا سيما إذا وجه مباشرة إلى العين وخطورته تكون على الشبكية أكثر من غيرها فالشعاع يمكن أن يسبب في الفترة الأولى انبهار بسيط ((عمى مؤقت)) وهذا ناتج عن حدوث تفاعل كيميائي شديد للمواد الصبغية الموجودة في الخلايا الشبكية المركزية وإذا ما تعرضت العين لصبغة قوية ومتواصلة يمكن أن يؤدي هذا إلى إتلاف الرؤية التي تشكل تسعة أعشار الرؤية النهارية لرؤيته الألوان والتفاصيل وربما انفصال الشبكية وفقدان البصر في أسوأ الأحوال.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## تولين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

يارك الله بك على المعلومة


----------



## saad_srs (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

